# New Guest



## Clara Rose (Oct 29, 2009)

I am a new guest to BBS, any advice on how to start a new conversation?  What about posting helpful articles or advice?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2009)

*Just Type About Any Old Topic That Tickles Your Fancy.*




Clara Rose said:


> I am a new guest to BBS, any advice on how to start a new conversation?  What about posting helpful articles or advice?


Just send in whatever strikes your fancy -- doesn't even have to be timeshare-related, just so long as it's compatible with the TUG-BBS Posting Rules, which aren't all that hard to follow (even for me). 

Just about my whole life is spread out on the pages of TUG-BBS -- & (so far) I've only been scolded a few times by the Grand Pro for various (inadvertent) transgressions.  

We're glad you're here & we hope to read more interesting & semi-interesting stuff that you type. 

Welcome to TUG-BBS. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ocowner (Oct 30, 2009)

Need a medical diagnosis?  Post your symptoms here.  Not only is the forum great for timeshare advice, but everyone here is a physician, too.   How about the clickety clack clack noise that comes from the right rear corner of your car?  Our mechanics have you covered.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 30, 2009)

hi clara, you can get instructions on all BBS functions here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21619


----------



## geekette (Oct 30, 2009)

Clara Rose said:


> I am a new guest to BBS, any advice on how to start a new conversation?  What about posting helpful articles or advice?



Welcome Clara!  

Just jump in.  For non-timeshare discussions, head for the lounge, otherwise, check the different forums to join in or start discussions.

We're a friendly bunch.  We'll talk about ANYTHING.


----------



## budandjanet (Nov 2, 2009)

*I'm lost, I'm a new member and can't figure how this site works!  Help!!!!*



Clara Rose said:


> I am a new guest to BBS, any advice on how to start a new conversation?  What about posting helpful articles or advice?



Clara, I'm with you, I've been bouncing around this site and TUG and can't figure out how to get answers and see how one posts an ad.  It is confusing.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 2, 2009)

*Learning By Doing.*

Shux, I did not catch on to TUG-BBS right away.  I had to figure it out a little at a time as I went along.

I didn't let not knowing what I was doing slow me down any.  I just jumped right in the same as if I knew what I was talking about.  

Before long I (mostly) caught on.  

Shortly after that, I mainly got the hang of it & just kept on going. 

As a practical matter, if I had to know all about how things are done before getting started in trying things out, then I wouldn't be doing much of anything -- & I certainly wouldn't be trying anything new.  Instead, I start with the idea that _Anything Worth Doing Is Worth Doing Poorly,_ then see if I can improve bit by bit as I go along.  Sometimes that works OK.  Sometimes not so much.  I never know till I try. 

Meanwhile, by me timeshares are for fun & enjoyment & TUG-BBS likewise is for fun & enjoyment. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2009)

budandjanet said:


> Clara, I'm with you, I've been bouncing around this site and TUG and can't figure out how to get answers and see how one posts an ad.  It is confusing.



Welcome to TUG!  

To post an Ad, click on "Marketplace" in the red bar at the top of the page.  We have a strict no-advertising rule in the forums, which are for discussions only.

To get answers you simply choose the appropriate forum for your question, and ask away!


----------

